# PSG interessato ad Abate?



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

7 marzo
Dalla Francia nuove voci su Ignazio Abate da parte del Paris Saint-Germain, il terzino legato da un contratto fino al 2014.


28 gennaio 
Secondo Sportmediaset l'arrivo di Balotelli al Milan potrebbe accelerare le cessioni di Antonini e di Abate, chiesti rispettivamente dallo Spartak Mosca e dallo Zenit San Pietroburgo di Spalletti.


26 gennaio
Galliani su Abate in russia. "Resta sicuramente con noi".


25 gennaio 
L'agente di Abate:"Sono a Verona. Non abbiamo ricevuto alcuna offerta dallo Zenit"

24 gennaio 
Sportmediaset riporta che il Milan si appresta a cedere Abate allo Zenit per 12 milioni di euro.

L'agente di Abate si trova in Russia, dove sta negoziando con lo Zenit per il passaggio del terzino alla corte di Spalletti


Laudisa: stretta finale per Abate allo Zenit.


*Aggiornamento 23 gennaio 

Ecco le parole di Pasqualin a Personal Press:
"Ringraziamo lo Zenit e mister Spalletti per l'interesse ma il ragazzo rimarrà in Italia al Milan. Poi se lo Zenit alzerà l'offerta magari cambierà qualcosa visto che il Milan cerca un tesoretto per poter prendere Balotelli".*

Aggiornamento 11 Gennaio

Galliani toglie Abate dal mercato "Abbiamo rifutato l'offerta dello Zenit"

Lo *Zenit *San Pietroburgo di Luciano Spalletti vuole Ignazio *Abate*. Il club russo sarebbe pronto ad avanzare al Milan una proposta di circa *10 milioni di euro*.

14 gennaio

Secondo Sky Sport Abate potrebbe essere ceduto allo Zenit San Pietroburgo poiché viene ritenuto possibile un rilancio da parte del club russo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Gennaio 2013)

ottimo


----------



## samburke (5 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ottimo



Ottimo se quei soldi li reinvesti, ma se ci devi comprare uno più scarso (se ce lo compri), allora mi tengo abate... Io capisco che le pippe le dobbiamo mandar via, ma se per sostituirle prendi le ultrapippe, allora mi tengo le pippe che sono meglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Gennaio 2013)

supermarket milan!!! altro che Standa


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Veronica costa!


----------



## Frikez (5 Gennaio 2013)

Sai che perdita..prendiamoci per 2 spicci Cassani che la Fiorentina sta per vendere o un giovane dalla B per fare la riserva a De Sciglio.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2013)

10 milioni per una riserva. Magari.


----------



## gabuz (5 Gennaio 2013)

Una riserva a quelle cifre va venduta per me. Con De Siglio titolare un panchinaro lo si trova, anche Pisano che é in uscita dal Palermo ad esempio...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Per 10 milioni via subito.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Cedere cedere cedere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo.

Ci son molti terzini destri più bravi a meno soldi


----------



## Albijol (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ebete via dalle scatole


----------



## Ale (5 Gennaio 2013)

cedere immediatamente


----------



## iceman. (5 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque, non si cede Robinho ma si cede Abate? non sarebbe una cattiva idea visto che Abate è una riserva.


----------



## chicagousait (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Abate


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Gennaio 2013)

C'è già zapata che può giocare a destra.... xchè spender soldi per la riserva?


----------



## tamba84 (5 Gennaio 2013)

mi spiacerebbe però.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Io lo venderei,figuriamoci poi a 10 mln,solo che qua oramai siamo diventati un supermarket.


----------



## tequilad (5 Gennaio 2013)

Se fossero davvero 10 mln


----------



## smallball (5 Gennaio 2013)

a 10 milioni via subito


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2013)

tanto non abbiamo bisogno di giocatori del vivaio per giocare il campionato.
l'europa la possiamo dimenticare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

subito in russia.


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2013)

il problema e come sempre se i soldi sarano investiti o no.


----------



## Harvey (5 Gennaio 2013)

Pare che l'interesse sia cresciuto di settimana in settimana quando tutti i cross che partivano dalla fascia destra di San Siro giungevano a San Pietroburgo...


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2013)

_Secondo quanto riporta Di Marzio, le trattative sono ben avviate e nei prossimi giorni si potrebbe concludere: Abate non disdegnerebbe la destinazione e il Milan accetterebbe l'offerta, puntando definitivamente su De Sciglio come terzino titolare._


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> _Secondo quanto riporta Di Marzio, le trattative sono ben avviate e nei prossimi giorni si potrebbe concludere: Abate non disdegnerebbe la destinazione e il Milan accetterebbe l'offerta, puntando definitivamente su De Sciglio come terzino titolare._



Bene così, De Sciglio merita fiducia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Gennaio 2013)

contando che antonini può giocare a sinistra e a destra e mesbah spero che se ne vada,prenderei un terzino sinistro


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Gennaio 2013)

Via Abate, corri più veloce del vento.. (a san pietroburgo però)!


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

Non capisco come si possa essere felici di smontare la squadra... Abate terzino, da riserva, ci serve... Ci scopriamo in un ruolo già di per sè scoperto... Pessima scelta...


----------



## Jaqen (5 Gennaio 2013)

Orton per me invece bisogna vendere Abate. De Sciglio è il nostro titolare e costa meno....


----------



## Graxx (5 Gennaio 2013)

bah....io non lo cederei...adesso che con de sciglio abate e costant avevamo trovato dei terzini perlomeno all'altezza andiamo a cedere abate...


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Orton per me invece bisogna vendere Abate. De Sciglio è il nostro titolare e costa meno....



Non mi trovi d'accordo. Per vincere bisogna avere almeno tre terzini buoni. Noi ne abbiamo uno potenzialmente ottimo (De Sciglio), uno buono (Abate) e uno che non è un terzino, ma che potenzialmente potrebbe darci delle belle sorprese (Constant). E servono tutti e tre, per non giocare, salvo emergenze vere, con pippe del livello di Mesbah, o giocatori che danno l'anima, ma con evidenti limiti quale è Antonini. Il tutto, stando a quanto dice la Gazzetta, per comprare il solo Balotelli... No, preferisco dar via solo Pato e prendermi un centrocampista a questo punto. SE vogliamo tornare a essere vincenti servono tutti e tre, avere almeno una buona riserva per questi ruoli un terzino, un centrale, due centrocampisti, un esterno e una punta è una conditio sine qua non per tornare a vincere. Vendiamo i rami secchi, facciamo una rosa di 18 giocatori di buon livello, 6-7 riserve fisse più 3-4 giovani dalla Primavera, per me questa è la via da percorrere.


----------



## Ale (5 Gennaio 2013)

di marcio conferma: abate verso lo zenit


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2013)

dai su lo vendiamo così compriamo... anzi no, teniamo mesbah 

de sciglio e antonini a destra, constant e mesbah a sinistra...... c'è anche quel didac che dovrebbe aver smaltito l'infortunio


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dai su lo vendiamo così compriamo... anzi no, teniamo mesbah
> 
> de sciglio e antonini a destra, constant e mesbah a sinistra...... c'è anche quel didac che dovrebbe aver smaltito l'infortunio



E se si fa male una fra Constant e De Sciglio? Gioca Mesbah, o Antonini... E errato fare una cessione del genere quando abbiamo esuberi in tutti gli altri ruoli, al massimo aspettiamo un pò, abbiamo già, teoricamente, i 15 mln di Pato, li investiamo in un centrocampista (Strootman o Nainggolan) e poi tagliamo i rami secchi (Mesbah, Vilà, Flamini, Traorè), non sarà difficile trovare anche sistemazione in prestito a Valoti e Carmona, e col (poco) ricavato e i risparmi sugli ingaggi si può tentare un colpo giovane a 5 mln (chessò, tipo Mugni, o un'ala destra).


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2013)

A ste cifre va *lanciato*, non venduto


----------



## MisterBet (5 Gennaio 2013)

Dieci milioni trovati a terra...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Pedullà per la cessione di Abate ci sarebbero stati già due incontri tra le parti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

A quelle cifre lo porta io in Russia, 10 milioni per Abate ? Scherziamo ? Un cesso che è stato anche panchinato(grazi e a dio)da De Sciglio... dobbiamo accettare al volo. Come riserva di De Sciglio va bene anche Zauri.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

10 mln sono un'ottima cifra per Abate, ma se lo vendiamo bisogna pensare a chi comprare di sostituto, in una squadra servono anche le alternative.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> 10 mln sono un'ottima cifra per Abate, ma se lo vendiamo bisogna pensare a chi comprare di sostituto, in una squadra servono anche le alternative.



Beh c'è Cassani che la Viola puo' dare in prestito con diritto di riscatto.Non è male come alternativa.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Milan vuole 12 milioni, lo Zenit ne offre 10*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

??  ma 10 son oro che cola, altroché  non si impuntassero che poi fuggono.


----------



## iceman. (5 Gennaio 2013)

arrivera' qualcuno dal genoa tipo antonelli


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport si attente il rientro di Galliani dal Brasile per entrare nel vivo della trattativa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe un ottimo affare,però voglio vedere un giovane interessante al suo posto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un ottimo affare,però voglio vedere un giovane interessante al suo posto.



de sciglio..


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> de sciglio..



Come riserva di De Sciglio,intendevo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come riserva di De Sciglio,intendevo.



già, però non è che ci sia granchè in giro che costi poco


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2013)

a me piacerebbe santon.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ho sempre più l'impressione che in questa squadra chiunque può essere venduto se arriva un'offerta.

Va bene vendere Abate, ma se si dovesse infortunare De Sciglio chi gioca?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho sempre più l'impressione che in questa squadra chiunque può essere venduto se arriva un'offerta.
> 
> Va bene vendere Abate, ma se si dovesse infortunare De Sciglio chi gioca?



bonera terzino


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> già, però non è che ci sia granchè in giro che costi poco



Gli affari si trovano sempre,basterebbe avere gente capace di trovarli.


----------



## vota DC (5 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non capisco come si possa essere felici di smontare la squadra... Abate terzino, da riserva, ci serve... Ci scopriamo in un ruolo già di per sè scoperto... Pessima scelta...



Con un ingaggio di 2 milioni? E' più di Barzagli, quasi quanto Klose che è il giocatore chiave della Lazio.


----------



## Doctore (5 Gennaio 2013)

Poi il vero problema e' che si vende ma non si compra...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Gennaio 2013)

a 10 mil è da vendere , di riserve sulla destra possiamo mettere anche antonini almeno finira di fare retropassaggi visto che non sa crossare di sinistro


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Con un ingaggio di 2 milioni? E' più di Barzagli, quasi quanto Klose che è il giocatore chiave della Lazio.



A prescindere dall'ingaggio, chi compri al suo posto? O meglio, chi compreranno? Te lo dico io: con Antonini e Mesbah siamo numericamente completi, , salvo poi giocare con Mesbah o Antonini in caso di raffreddore a De Sciglio e Constant che, in questo caso, fra l'altro, dovrebbero essere spremuti al massimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> A prescindere dall'ingaggio, chi compri al suo posto? O meglio, chi compreranno? Te lo dico io: con Antonini e Mesbah siamo numericamente completi, , salvo poi giocare con Mesbah o Antonini in caso di raffreddore a De Sciglio e Constant che, in questo caso, fra l'altro, dovrebbero essere spremuti al massimo.



la differenza tra mesbah , antonini e abate non è poi cosi marcata , a 10 mil io lo venderei , il problema è che quei soldi "magicamente" spariranno nel buco nero del bilancio


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

10 milioni sono veramente tanti per uno della qualità di Abate. Non capisco perchè il Milan voglia dallo Zenit 2 milioni in più, avessi detto 5. Mah.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ma infatti 12 milioni per Abate sono una rapina a mano armata. Devi andare a trattare con il passamontagna in faccia.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Perchè vendi Abate a 10 e poi con quei soldi chi compri? Ovviamente spendendo meno di 10, altrimenti il gioco non vale la candela. 

Se mi dicessero, vendi Abate a 10 e a 4-5 compri un Cassani che non gioca a Firenze sarei il primo a dire ok, si deve fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Riporterei a casa Ghiringhelli


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti 12 milioni per Abate sono una rapina a mano armata. Devi andare a trattare con il passamontagna in faccia.


Direi anche 10.......

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè vendi Abate a 10 e poi con quei soldi chi compri? Ovviamente spendendo meno di 10, altrimenti il gioco non vale la candela.
> 
> Se mi dicessero, vendi Abate a 10 e a 4-5 compri un Cassani che non gioca a Firenze sarei il primo a dire ok, si deve fare.



Cassani lo puoi prendere anche in prestito.Sarebbe un affarone.


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la differenza tra mesbah , antonini e abate non è poi cosi marcata , a 10 mil io lo venderei , il problema è che quei soldi "magicamente" spariranno nel buco nero del bilancio



Mah, secondo me lo sottovalutate troppo Abate. Non è un campione, ma la differenza fra lui e la coppia mancina c'è e si sente eccome. Per questo, sfruttando la duttilità di De Sciglio, i primi tre terzini dovrebbero necessariamente rimanere in rosa... Altrimenti torneremo a vedere Antonini, non so se ricordate.

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION], anche in questo caso sono d'accordo con te. Bisogna vedere se Cassani si regge in piedi, ma se così fosse sarei d'accordo anche io.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

In B ci sono terzini ben più forti di Abate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ho sempre più l'impressione che in questa squadra chiunque può essere venduto se arriva un'offerta*.
> 
> Va bene vendere Abate, ma se si dovesse infortunare De Sciglio chi gioca?


Adesso l'hai capito ? Io temo per El Sharaawy in questo senso.


----------



## Frikez (5 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A ste cifre va *lanciato*, non venduto







Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come riserva di De Sciglio va bene anche Zauri.



Non esagerare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non esagerare


Per noi solo il meglio, vogliamo i campioni del mondo: Oddo


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me lo sottovalutate troppo Abate. Non è un campione, ma la differenza fra lui e la coppia mancina c'è e si sente eccome. Per questo, sfruttando la duttilità di De Sciglio, i primi tre terzini dovrebbero necessariamente rimanere in rosa... Altrimenti torneremo a vedere Antonini, non so se ricordate.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> @Jino, anche in questo caso sono d'accordo con te. Bisogna vedere se Cassani si regge in piedi, ma se così fosse sarei d'accordo anche io.



Cassani è un giocatore integro, compirà 30 anni quest'anno, se non gioca è solo perchè alla Fiorentina il ruolo del terzino non esiste. Dubito però lo regalino al Milan in prestito sei mesi, ad una rivale. 

Vendi Abate a 10 e prendi Cassani a 3 reinvestendo i 7 mln allora sono il primo a dire, facciamolo. 

Ma se devo vendere Abate e non prendere nessuno non ci sto.
Se devo vendere Abate a 10 e prendere un giocatore di uguale valore a 9 nemmeno ci sto.


----------



## Francy (5 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cassani è un giocatore integro, compirà 30 anni quest'anno, se non gioca è solo perchè alla Fiorentina il ruolo del terzino non esiste. Dubito però lo regalino al Milan in prestito sei mesi, ad una rivale.
> 
> Vendi Abate a 10 e prendi Cassani a 3 reinvestendo i 7 mln allora sono il primo a dire, facciamolo.
> 
> ...



Infatti, dico la stessa cosa. La cessione va bene solo se coadiuvata da un acquisto a meno soldi (che ci permetta cioè di reinestire da altre parti) con un giocatore che sappia fare il terzino destro ad un certo livello.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ovvio raga che va via Abate si spende qualcosa del ricavato per il centrocampo,mentre l'alternativa a De Sciglio sara' low cost.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

Rivoglio De Vito


----------



## Livestrong (5 Gennaio 2013)

Basta prendere uno che fa atletica e abate è sostituito


----------



## James Watson (5 Gennaio 2013)

Per me se lo vendiamo facciamo una *******..
ora non ho tempo ma appena posso vi spiegherò perché


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Vendi Abate, prendi Bolt a parametro zero ci guadagni sia tecnicamente che economicamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vendi Abate, prendi Bolt a parametro zero ci guadagni sia tecnicamente che economicamente




- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Cassani è un giocatore integro, compirà 30 anni quest'anno, se non gioca è solo perchè alla Fiorentina il ruolo del terzino non esiste. Dubito però lo regalino al Milan in prestito sei mesi, ad una rivale.
> 
> Vendi Abate a 10 e prendi Cassani a 3 reinvestendo i 7 mln allora sono il primo a dire, facciamolo.
> 
> ...


Se prendessi Cassani ci guadagneresti addirittura su Abate, cioè se non avessimo De Sciglio comunque Cassani è un terzino destro migliore di Abate. Insomma, con Cassani-De Sciglio la fascia destra sarebbe a posto...


----------



## Frikez (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Rivoglio De Vito



De Vito  come diceva Dumbaghi si può riportare alla base Ghiringhelli oppure restiamo così per 6 mesi e a giugno si prende un giovane a caso.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Gennaio 2013)

io lo terrei almeno fino a fine stagione.Valuterei una sua cessione solo da giugno in poi.Pensiamo a liberarci di mesbah prima


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

al limite alterno de sciglio a bonera e all'occorrenza flamini o zapata.


----------



## Frikez (5 Gennaio 2013)

C'è anche Antonini volendo..daje Fester!!


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Abate andrebbe in Russia ? Mi pare improbabile, per me stiamo parlando di aria fritta.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Abate andrebbe in Russia ? Mi pare improbabile, per me stiamo parlando di aria fritta.



Se lo pagano bene come Criscito ci va di sicuro.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se lo pagano bene come Criscito ci va di sicuro.



D'accordo ma non é che qui si muore di fame, Criscito quei soldi non li avrebbe presi da altre parti, Abate qui già guadagna abbastanza, a meno che non gli offrino 4 mln, più o meno il doppio che prende qui, la vedo dura. Sono due situazioni un pò differenti, Abate é già in una big rotolo.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> D'accordo ma non é che qui si muore di fame, Criscito quei soldi non li avrebbe presi da altre parti, Abate qui già guadagna abbastanza, a meno che non gli offrino 4 mln, più o meno il doppio che prende qui, la vedo dura. Sono due situazioni un pò differenti, Abate é già in una big rotolo.



premesso che non credo alla voce
ma Abate ha 26 anni, margini di miglioramento praticamente inesistenti, e il posto da titolare che s'è fatto fregare da un 19enne che nessuno conosceva. Così perde pure la nazionale.


----------



## Pamparulez (5 Gennaio 2013)

A 10 milioni va impacchettato. Lo sostituiamo col terzino destro della primavera. Oppure Cassani che la Fiorentina regala.. o se non troviamo nessuno ci mettiamo una seggiola, almeno non regala goal a Milito.


----------



## iceman. (5 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque i russi a 12 ci arrivano senza problemi


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> premesso che non credo alla voce
> ma Abate ha 26 anni, margini di miglioramento praticamente inesistenti, e il posto da titolare che s'è fatto fregare da un 19enne che nessuno conosceva. Così perde pure la nazionale.



O se ne va o la perde comunque, se va in Russia magari si perde definitivamente ma se rimane qui tutti vorranno De Sciglio non lui.
Tra l'altro Abate difensivamente è sempre stato una disgrazia, a parte il periodo in cui il Re Silva copriva ogni sua minima vaccata e sembrava aver imparato qualcosina.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> premesso che non credo alla voce
> ma Abate ha 26 anni, margini di miglioramento praticamente inesistenti, e il posto da titolare che s'è fatto fregare da un 19enne che nessuno conosceva. Così perde pure la nazionale.



La nazionale la perderebbe comunque, perché in Russia sei fuori dal giro e poi c'é quel 19enne che gli prenderebbe comunque il posto. A questo punto tanto varrebbe rimanere qua e cercare di riconquistare fiducia. Almeno io penserei così fossi in lui, poi non so. C'é da dire che loro non hanno l'anello al naso e con 10 mln in Europa trovi molto meglio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

beh il suo agente non ha chiuso le porte, per me puo andare 10 milioni sono abbastanza


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cassani è un giocatore integro, compirà 30 anni quest'anno, se non gioca è solo perchè alla Fiorentina il ruolo del terzino non esiste. Dubito però lo regalino al Milan in prestito sei mesi, ad una rivale.
> 
> Vendi Abate a 10 e prendi Cassani a 3 reinvestendo i 7 mln allora sono il primo a dire, facciamolo.
> 
> ...



sai il problema qual è, che appena incasserai 10 milioni per Abate, e poi vai a prendere un terzino qualsiasi, questi ti spareranno cifre intorno ai 10 milioni se non di più... per questo bisogna bloccare i sostituti dei giocatori prima di venderli, ma noi niente, siamo abituati in altro modo


----------



## strootman22 (5 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ottimo.
> 
> Ci son molti terzini destri più bravi a meno soldi



Stai scherzando?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

strootman22 ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando?



Mi sa che quello che scherza non è lui.....


----------



## strootman22 (5 Gennaio 2013)

ditemi terzini destri meno bravi a meno soldi, su.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

strootman22 ha scritto:


> ditemi terzini destri meno bravi a meno soldi, su.


Basta andare in Lega Pro


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

strootman22 ha scritto:


> ditemi terzini destri meno bravi a meno soldi, su.



Cassani è un esempio.Abate è monco,non ha i piedi.


----------



## strootman22 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Basta andare in Lega Pro


Ho sbagliato a digitare: TD più forti a meno soldi



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cassani è un esempio.Abate è monco,non ha i piedi.



Si è vero, che non abbia i piedi ti do ragione.


----------



## Djici (5 Gennaio 2013)

arriva sampirisi?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2013)

strootman22 ha scritto:


> ditemi terzini destri meno bravi a meno soldi, su.



Il mio comodino crossa meglio ad esempio


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dusan Basta quanto potrà mai costare?


----------



## MisterBet (6 Gennaio 2013)

Essendo dell'Udinese una decina di milioni...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Essendo dell'Udinese una decina di milioni...



ma a noi serve un panchinaro...quindi anche D'Ambrosio del Torino va bene.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Gennaio 2013)

Ma basta vendere ... basta!


----------



## admin (6 Gennaio 2013)

*Stop per Abate allo Zenit, ma Spalletti non molla

*Laudisa


----------



## MisterBet (6 Gennaio 2013)

Non mollare Luciano!


----------



## Francy (6 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Stop per Abate allo Zenit, ma Spalletti non molla
> 
> *Laudisa



Bene, molto più contento se va via Antonini. Meno soldi, ma è un "esubero", sia perchè ad oggi abbiamo molti più terzini sinistri (4) che destri (2), sia per il valore del giocatore.


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, calma.

Abate lo possiamo vendere solo se prima troviamo un rincalzo almeno agli stessi livelli. Non esageriamo adesso.

Non capisco proprio perché i tifosi in cambio di soldi (che non entrano nelle loro tasche) sono contenti di indebolire la squadra.

Abate non ha i piedi, ma è un più che buono giocatore. Ha una corsa pazzesca e difende bene (tranne contro Milito).


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Bene, molto più contento se va via Antonini. Meno soldi, ma è un "esubero", sia perchè ad oggi abbiamo molti più terzini sinistri (4) che destri (2), sia per il valore del giocatore.



antonini mi pare sia un terzino destro no?
che poi giochi a sinistra è un altro conto!!

da tagliare ci sono sicuramente mesbah e antonini,rimpiazzabili tranquillamente con 2 giovani..abate andrebbe invece rimpiazzato con un terzino di un certo valore secondo me!


----------



## Francy (6 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> antonini mi pare sia un terzino destro no?
> che poi giochi a sinistra è un altro conto!!
> 
> da tagliare ci sono sicuramente mesbah e antonini,rimpiazzabili tranquillamente con 2 giovani..abate andrebbe invece rimpiazzato con un terzino di un certo valore secondo me!



Antonini, pur destro di piede, ha sempre giocato prima ala sinistra e poi terzino sinistro. A Prato, nel lontano 2002, giocava addirittura mezzala sinistra...


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Gennaio 2013)

e ce lo pagano pure.....

cosa aspettiamo....con de sclglio titolare INAMOVIBILE questo sara' sempre in piu'...e possiamo vendergli anche una pinza cosi' gli raddrizzano i piedi.


----------



## Need4 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Incredibile che si possano offrire 10 milioni per Abate!

Detto questo anche a me dispiace se se ne va, però per una cifra così alta si deve vendere


----------



## prebozzio (7 Gennaio 2013)

E' uno dei nostri pochi giocatori buoni e lo vendiamo? Per soldi che poi non verranno reinvestiti, ma serviranno al bunga bunga e alla campagna elettorale come quelli di Pato? No grazie. Via Robinho, non Abate.


----------



## Francy (7 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' uno dei nostri pochi giocatori buoni e lo vendiamo? Per soldi che poi non verranno reinvestiti, ma serviranno al bunga bunga e alla campagna elettorale come quelli di Pato? No grazie. Via Robinho, non Abate.



L'unico motivo buono per cedere Abate è avere in mano il sostituto, che deve essere un buon giocatore, al massimo alla metà del prezzo di cessione, perchè altrimenti o vai a spendere tutti i fondi che incassi nello stesso ruolo (dove non hai fra l'altro bisogno di muovere nulla, ad oggi) o ti ritrovi con Mesbah titolare non appena Constant o De Sciglio hanno un raffreddore. Fra l'altro, cedendo Abate e Antonini insieme, tranne De Sciglio non avremmo più terzini di piede destro.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> L'unico motivo buono per cedere Abate è avere in mano il sostituto, che deve essere un buon giocatore, al massimo alla metà del prezzo di cessione, perchè altrimenti o vai a spendere tutti i fondi che incassi nello stesso ruolo (dove non hai fra l'altro bisogno di muovere nulla, ad oggi) o ti ritrovi con Mesbah titolare non appena Constant o De Sciglio hanno un raffreddore. Fra l'altro, cedendo Abate e Antonini insieme, tranne De Sciglio non avremmo più terzini di piede destro.


Esatto. I terzini sono una delle poche cose dove al momento siamo coperti con De Sciglio, Abate e Constant a ruotarsi. Consideriamo poi che De Sciglio ha pur sempre vent'anni, con la cessione di Abate aumenterebbero molto le responsabilità e le pressioni.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' uno dei nostri pochi giocatori buoni e lo vendiamo? Per soldi che poi non verranno reinvestiti, ma serviranno al bunga bunga e alla campagna elettorale come quelli di Pato? No grazie. Via Robinho, non Abate.


----------



## MilanWorld (7 Gennaio 2013)

Il sì di Abate allo Zenit potrebbe arrivare in questa settimana. Lo Zenit offre 10 il Mila ne vuole 12. 

Alfredo Pedullà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2013)

10 milioni sono tanti...io lo venderei


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Il sì di Abate allo Zenit potrebbe arrivare in questa settimana. Lo Zenit offre 10 il Mila ne vuole 12.
> 
> Alfredo Pedullà



Quindi a 11 si puo' chiudere.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da *La Gazzetta dello Sport*, dopo una prima offerta di 10 mln, lo *Zenit *l'avrebbe alzata a 12 mln.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Accetteremo o no ? Buon dio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *La Gazzetta dello Sport*, dopo una prima offerta di 10 mln, lo *Zenit *l'avrebbe alzata a 12 mln.



Cosa aspettano a chiudere?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da *La Gazzetta dello Sport*, dopo una prima offerta di 10 mln, lo *Zenit *l'avrebbe alzata a 12 mln.



Ma sono russi o c(i)echi???


----------



## Harvey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai a parte l'annata buona dello scudo dove comunque ricordo solo l'assist nel derby (e voleva pure tirare in porta) è una sciagura, sa solo correre... Via via piedi di legno...


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2013)

via lui e santonini sarebbe ORO colato ... magari prendessimo Santon... come ho detto 1000 volte preferisco prendere gol se sbaglia De Sciglio o Elsha che prenderlo se sbaglia na chiavica come Santonini


----------



## Milo (9 Gennaio 2013)

12 milioni?????? 0.0 ciccione firma prima che ci ripensino!!!!


----------



## Francy (9 Gennaio 2013)

Il *Milan* sarebbe ancora in attesa del rialzo dei russi per *Abate*, ma probabilmente arriverà a breve, non appena va via Abate si ufficializzerà lo scambio *Zaccardo Mesbah*, che altrimenti naufragherebbe. Il *Newcastle* non vorrebbe cedere *Santon* a metà stagione, così come il *Cagliari* con *Nainggolan*, giocatori su cui il Milan avrebbe fatto dei sondaggi. Le possibilità di vedere *Strootman* al Milan da gennaio sono poche, la concorrenza inglese è alta, si punta *Indi* e *Van Rhijn*, *Balotelli* non del tutto chiuso.


Fonte: Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

12 milioni, prendiamo Santon e l'operazione Zaccardo-Mesbah avrebbe quasi senso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2013)

Dopo la magnifica prestazione di domenica si sono sentiti costretti ad alzare l'offerta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 12 milioni, prendiamo Santon e l'operazione Zaccardo-Mesbah avrebbe quasi senso


Fuori Abate e Mesbah, dentro Zaccardo e Santon avrebbe un senso.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (9 Gennaio 2013)

se non chiudono a 12 milioni galliani è proprio un mongolo


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Gennaio 2013)

da fare subito...ma subito subito...mi dispiace per milito perde la sua spalla ideale nel derby.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Da fare per forza ! 

Dai via Abate e Mesbah e ti ritrovi Zaccardo+10 milioni, roba da non credere quasi.


E a Giugno si saluta Antoroito


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2013)

*Ag Abate:"E' una fase interlocutoria. C'è l'interesse delllo Zenit, ma è ancora presto per parlare di qualcosa di concreto"*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo, 10/12 milioni per Abate sono una rapina.


----------



## Graxx (9 Gennaio 2013)

io lo terrei...però 12 mln sono tanti...troppi per rifiutarli...


----------



## BB7 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Lo darei pure in cambio di un sacco di patate


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2013)

DODICI milioni. DODICI.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Gennaio 2013)

mi spiace darlo via,ma è una cifra indubbiamente alta per un giocatore che hapochi margini di miglioramento secondo me,via lui mesbah e antonini e ti ritrovi con una buona riserva come zaccardo più 15 milioni se non di più con cui puoi andare a prendere un terzino degno di tale nome,o comunque santon che a me piace davvero molto


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Per 12 milioni deve essere impacchettato.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2013)

Pure a 12 mila lire


----------



## Ale (9 Gennaio 2013)

raus


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Gennaio 2013)

Dopo questa superba prestazione mi aspetto il rialzo a minimo 16 M


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Gennaio 2013)

Ma via subito sto sottospecie di calciatore, 12 milioni sono una roba esagerata. Anche senza prendere un sostituto, VIA!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Gennaio 2013)

12 milioni va spedito


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Gennaio 2013)

Belli i cross dal fondo per Acerbi in difesa.

Giocatore tecnicamente da serie B, forse


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2013)

non riusciva a stare dietro a de ceglie, cross sempre sballati.
Ciao scavalla igna


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Gennaio 2013)

Via subitooooooo. Abbiamo perso gli ultimi 10mila derby per colpa sua e anche stasera il goal di vucinic è stato regalato da lui che ha deciso di non rincorrere più de ceglie.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2013)

12 mln, adesso o mai più, speriamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Damogli sto cavallo,altrimenti non si fa mercato!


----------



## The Ripper (10 Gennaio 2013)

tecnicamente credo sia il giocatore più scarso che abbiamo. Ho visto Bonera fare cose migliori col pallone tra i piedi.


----------



## MilanWorld (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimi aggiornamenti sulla trattativa

Il Milan chiede 15 milioni di euro per Abate mentre lo Zenit ne offre 10. Si potrebbe arrivare comunque a un accordo.

G. DI Marzio


----------



## robs91 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Non c'è tanto da fare gli schizzinosi,10-12 milioni bastano e avanzano per questo mediocre.


----------



## Dapone (10 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo vada in porto


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2013)

ma ne prendiamo uno al posto di abate o giochiamo con antonella?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2013)

Se riescono a piazzare 15 milioni per Abate sarebbe un colpo epocale.

E siamo a 30 milioni tra Pato e Abate, senza contare gli ingaggi... poi non ci sono più scuse per un acquisto di grandissimo spesssore.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

15 mln???Cioè questo equivale ad un attacco con la bomba atomica.....


----------



## MisterBet (10 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma ne prendiamo uno al posto di abate o giochiamo con antonella?



Constant a sinistra, De Sciglio a destra suppongo...


----------



## Cm Punk (10 Gennaio 2013)

Io l'avrei dato pure gratis, insieme al giovine!


----------



## Graxx (10 Gennaio 2013)

Abate a 15 è un qualcosa di assurdo...penso che 12mln bastino però dai...


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Rovineranno tutto....


----------



## Brain84 (10 Gennaio 2013)

15 mln è una rapina per uno come Abate


----------



## Need4 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ma chi cavolo ha lo Zenit in fascia per dover spendere così tanto per un terzino che ha solo corsa???!!!

Se riusciamo a far saltare la trattativa è da spararsi negli zebedei...


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Gennaio 2013)

dopo la partita di ieri sera se te ne danno 5 è già tanto


----------



## prebozzio (10 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, Abate è pur sempre titolare del Milan e della Nazionale vicecampione d'Europa, nel panorama calcistico internazionale non ci sono tanti interpreti migliori nel ruolo. 
Lo Zenit sa che un giocatore più forte di lui non accetterebbe mai di andare da loro, e quindi provano a prenderlo a tutti i costi: qualche milione in più non è certo un problema, basta vedere quanto hanno pagato Hulk e Witsel.
Io non sono così contento della sua partenza, quello dei terzini è l'unico ruolo dove ero abbastanza tranquillo chiunque giocasse tra Abate, De Sciglio e Constant. Ora si ricomincia a tremare. Abate pur con tutti i suoi conclamati limiti è un ottimo giocatore, potrebbe fare il titolare in diverse delle migliori squadre europee. Avrei preferito le cessioni di Boateng e Robinho.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Beh, Abate è pur sempre titolare del Milan e della Nazionale vicecampione d'Europa, nel panorama calcistico internazionale non ci sono tanti interpreti migliori nel ruolo.
> Lo Zenit sa che un giocatore più forte di lui non accetterebbe mai di andare da loro, e quindi provano a prenderlo a tutti i costi: qualche milione in più non è certo un problema, basta vedere quanto hanno pagato Hulk e Witsel.
> Io non sono così contento della sua partenza, quello dei terzini è l'unico ruolo dove ero abbastanza tranquillo chiunque giocasse tra Abate, De Sciglio e Constant. Ora si ricomincia a tremare. Abate pur con tutti i suoi conclamati limiti è un ottimo giocatore, potrebbe fare il titolare in diverse delle migliori squadre europee. Avrei preferito le cessioni di Boateng e Robinho.



sono d'accordo però non penso che accetta di fare la riserva di De Sciglio...quindi tanto vale venderlo per 15 milioni


----------



## Pamparulez (10 Gennaio 2013)

Piango di gioia all'idea di 12 milioni di offerta per Abate. Epic moment.
Milito ne offre 15 per far rimanere Abate al Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani uscito poco fa da via Turati ha dichiarato che Abate resta.*


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;96805 ha scritto:


> *Galliani uscito poco fa da via Turati ha dichiarato che Abate resta.*



Galliani della malora,quando parla lui mi cadone sempre le balls sul pavimento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che alzino l'offerta e se ne vada, cavolo siamo partiti da vendiamo abate, antonini e mesbah e ora no andrà via manco 1


----------



## Graxx (10 Gennaio 2013)

per abate antonini e mesbah 15 milioni di euro...un sogno??? si


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che sia solo una dichiarazione per intimidire lo zenit ad alzare l'offerta... ma io ho una paura matta che poi si rendano conto di che cesso stavano per comprare e ce lo mettono in tasca...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me molto dipende dall'arrivo di zaccardo e dai sondaggi che si stanno facendo per santon,ma penso che un intesa di massima sia stata già raggiunta


----------



## The Ripper (11 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che vada via.
qualsiasi terzino "all'italiana" sostituirebbe degnamente ebete


----------



## MilanWorld (11 Gennaio 2013)

Abate potrebbe anche restare al Milan tutto dipende dall'offerta dello Zenit. I russi offrono 10 il Milan ne chiede almeno 12. Se la alzano Abate potrebbe partire altrimenti come ha riferito Galliani resterà al Milan

A. Pedullà


----------



## Milo (11 Gennaio 2013)

ma non avevano offerto 12 e galliani pretende 15?


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che se ne vada.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Gennaio 2013)

ma davvero credono che abate valga 10mln?


----------



## bmb (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non si sono fatti scrupoli a vendere Ibra e il 33. Adesso che potremmo fare cassa (quasi 30 milioni) con 2 giocatori ultra-sopravvalutati (l'altro, ovviamente, è Boateng), li riteniamo incedibili. Pazzesco.


----------



## DennyJersey (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sono d'accordo. Ci danno un bel pò di soldi per abate, antonini e boateng. Via chi non vuole restare o chi non ha reso e con i soldi si investa.. Forse non hanno neanche voglia di fare mercato e preferiscono solo far cene da giannino..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Gennaio 2013)

Cioè con 10M per un terzino che non sa crossare dovrebbero fare festa per settimane, e tirano pure la corda?


----------



## Frikez (11 Gennaio 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non si sono fatti scrupoli a vendere Ibra e il 33. Adesso che potremmo fare cassa (quasi 30 milioni) con 2 giocatori ultra-sopravvalutati (l'altro, ovviamente, è Boateng), li riteniamo incedibili. Pazzesco.



La lungimiranza della nostra dirigenza


----------



## MilanWorld (11 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani "Abbiamo rifiutato l'offerta dello Zenit per Abate. Non vogliamo venderlo"


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2013)

Pazzesco


----------



## Ale (11 Gennaio 2013)

ahahahah ma dai, ma in che mani siamo?


----------



## DennyJersey (11 Gennaio 2013)

Perseverare è diabolico


----------



## Cm Punk (11 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani è proprio un incapace 
Anche per 1 mln doveva venderlo


----------



## Doctore (11 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani ha rifiutato perche chiaramente non ha un sostituto.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Galliani "Abbiamo rifiutato l'offerta dello Zenit per Abate. Non vogliamo venderlo"



Io mi rifiuto di credergli.Hanno ceduto i 2 mostri in un attimo ed ora,co sti scarpari,fanno veto.Ma maledizione.


----------



## Need4 (11 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Galliani "Abbiamo rifiutato l'offerta dello Zenit per Abate. Non vogliamo venderlo"


----------



## Frikez (11 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Galliani ha rifiutato perche chiaramente non ha un sostituto.



Ma bastava Zaccardo dai..De Sciglio giocherà sempre titolare e Abate se va bene farà 5/10 presenze da qui a fine campionato..a giugno cosa farà Fester? Va in scadenza tra un anno per cui sarà capace di rinnovargli il contratto.


----------



## Butcher (11 Gennaio 2013)

Maledetto!


----------



## BB7 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Abate è fortunatissimo a essere italiano e a provenire dal vivaio, fortunatissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ho le braccia che mi cascano...

Ma come si fa a riufiutare di cedere abbata 

Varre finche rimaniamo con sto qui come dirigente


----------



## bmb (11 Gennaio 2013)

Lo dice pure pubblicamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2013)

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente é che forse le cifre che girano non sono reali. Mi rifiuto di credere che abbia rifiutato 10-12 per Abate. Ameno che non voglia andare lui là.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2013)

va beh figuriamoci, eravamo tutti euforici e alla fine fra abate-antonin e mesbah non e parte manco 1


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ha detto che è arrivata un'offerta ufficiale ma è stata rifiutata, chiaro non fosse una grande offerta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha detto che è arrivata un'offerta ufficiale ma è stata rifiutata, chiaro non fosse una grande offerta.


Immagino sia stato offerto qualcosa come 5 o 6 milioni e i giornali hanno raddoppiato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio morire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Milan per Abate vuole 15 milioni, lo Zenit di Spalletti s'è fermato a 10 milioni.*


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;97815 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan per Abate vuole 15 milioni, lo Zenit di Spalletti s'è fermato a 10 milioni.*



Manco un gruppo di banditi avrebbe chiesto uan cifra simile per Abattte!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma bastava Zaccardo dai..De Sciglio giocherà sempre titolare e Abate se va bene farà 5/10 presenze da qui a fine campionato..a giugno cosa farà Fester? Va in scadenza tra un anno per cui sarà capace di rinnovargli il contratto.



demenziale...era a vendere subito dio!magari hanno pensato di far crescere de sciglio a sx per assicurare il posto ad abate...io mi auguro tremendamente di no...ma come fai a non vedere che è una capra???'assurdo...dobbiamo assolutmente cambiare dirigente dai inamissibile...basta hanno rotto le p a l l e


----------



## Albijol (12 Gennaio 2013)

Ma lo capisce il dirigente più cerebroleso del mondo che il valore di Abate è destinato a scendere ancora visto che farà tanta panchina? Come cavolo fai a chiedere 15 milione per quel bidonazzo quando tutti sanno che già 10 milioni è un furto.


----------



## Hammer (12 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;97815 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan per Abate vuole 15 milioni, lo Zenit di Spalletti s'è fermato a 10 milioni.*



Mi rifiuto di credere che sia vero. All'incompetenza c'è un limite dai.


----------



## S T B (12 Gennaio 2013)

e io che consideravo pazzo lo zenit ad offrire 10 milioni per un pacco come abate...


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan fa bene a sparare alto per Abate. Scusate ma se spendo 50 mln per Witsel e Hulk, che ovviamente è una cifra che va ben oltre il valore dei due, perchè non dovrebbemmo fare un ragionamento uguale per Abate? 

Oltretutto siamo a gennaio, si spara sempre molto più alto proprio perchè è faticoso poi reperire anche un sostituto. Per meno di 12 mln Abate non si deve nemmeno muovere. I soldi non mancano ai russi, lo vogliono? Pagano caro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2013)

A 12 milioni è da impacchettarlo ben bene e mandarlo a calci nel deretano.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma lo capisce il dirigente più cerebroleso del mondo che il valore di Abate è destinato a scendere ancora visto che farà tanta panchina? Come cavolo fai a chiedere 15 milione per quel bidonazzo quando tutti sanno che già 10 milioni è un furto.



Io non credo farà tanta panchina, di qui a fine stagione a rosa al completo io sono certo che il titolare a destra sarà Abate e a sinistra sarà De Sciglio. O comunque il Mattia farà la spola tra destra e sinistra.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma mia che triste che è sto Galliani. Thiago silva lo ha venduto per un casco di banate, per abbate chiede il mondo


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma lo capisce il dirigente più cerebroleso del mondo che il valore di Abate è destinato a scendere ancora visto che farà tanta panchina? Come cavolo fai a chiedere 15 milione per quel bidonazzo quando tutti sanno che già 10 milioni è un furto.



Niente insulti, per piacere.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che triste che è sto Galliani. Thiago silva lo ha venduto per un casco di banate, per abbate chiede il mondo



Thiago Silva è partito per 45 mln di euro, ricordo essere un *difensore*, quanto volevi prendere?! Non si può certo dire sia stato venduto per un casco di banane.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva è partito per 45 mln di euro, ricordo essere un *difensore*, quanto volevi prendere?! Non si può certo dire sia stato venduto per un casco di banane.



Ah certamenti pero il bayern monaco a preso JAVI MARTINEZ per 40 mil...


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma lo spagnolo è un centrocampista, con 4 anni in meno. Il paragone nel mercato non si può fare tra calciatori di ruoli diversi. Ogni ruolo ha un suo prezzo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma lo spagnolo è un centrocampista, con 4 anni in meno. Il paragone nel mercato non si può fare tra calciatori di ruoli diversi. Ogni ruolo ha un suo prezzo.


Centrocampista?? Ora forse

Ma con Bielsa era centrale di difesa ed in nazionale agli europpei in danimarca faceva il difensore.

L'eta ok ma, qua stiamo parlando del migliore al mondo che ha 27 ANNI non ha 49 ed un 22 enne non potra mai essere come il re nemmeno tra tra 7 anni...

Galliani aveva bisogno di denari, era il Milan necessitato a vendere non il psg a comprare. Ovvio che se necessiti sul vendere non puo prendere che comprano ad un prezzo alto.

Ora invece con abbate non hanno necessita di vendere stranamente  Ah be solo i cessi si tengono


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Centrocampista?? Ora forse
> 
> Ma con Bielsa era centrale di difesa ed in nazionale agli europpei in danimarca faceva il difensore.
> 
> ...



Avrà anche giocato in difesa, si perchè il calcio spagnolo di consente di farlo, è quel calcio che ti consente di far rendere Mascherano centrale di difesa, cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.

Ma questo non cambia la realtà dei fatti, che lui è un mediano. 

Se vuoi fare paragoni con Silva li devi fare con calciatori dello stesso ruolo. Credo solo Ferdinand sia stato pagato di più, in tempi di vacche più grasse oltretutto. Il che fa capire quanto questa cessione sia stata massimizzata dal Milan. Francamente non capisco proprio chi dice si poteva guadagnare di più, più di cosi non so francamente.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Gennaio 2013)

guardate, non ne capisco molto di mercato, e non lo seguo nemmeno con tanto interesse, ma la mia sensazione è che la cosa sia andata piu o meno cosi: volete t.silva ? vi chiappate pure ibra e si fa un prezzo di "pacchetto". (il milan doveva sbarazzarsi di ingaggi pesanti).
quindi la discussione sul prezzo di t.silva lascia il tempo che trova.
è solo una mia sensazione comunque.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> guardate, non ne capisco molto di mercato, e non lo seguo nemmeno con tanto interesse, ma la mia sensazione è che la cosa sia andata piu o meno cosi: volete t.silva ? vi chiappate pure ibra e si fa un prezzo di "pacchetto". (il milan doveva sbarazzarsi di ingaggi pesanti).
> quindi la discussione sul prezzo di t.silva lascia il tempo che trova.
> è solo una mia sensazione comunque.



E' andata effettivamente cosi, tutti e due o niente. Ma la cosa secondo me non cambia la sostanza, per essere una difensore Silva è stato pagato a peso d'oro.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Pedullà,* lo Zenit sarebbe pronto al rilancio per aggiudicarsi Abate*. I russi sarebbero pronti a sfondare quota 10 milioni ed arrivare a 12. L'incasso servirebbe al Milan per andare a prendere Santon.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà,* lo Zenit sarebbe pronto al rilancio per aggiudicarsi Abate*. I russi sarebbero pronti a sfondare quota 10 milioni ed arrivare a 12. L'incasso servirebbe al Milan per andare a prendere Santon.



Speriamo!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Magari proprio, dentro Santon e via Abate, 5 milioni di plusvalenza, santon è pure più giovane, berlusca ha detto che gli piace, ex dell'inter e tifoso del Milan.. Ma Galliani com'é che non ha ancora fatto sto affare? Uno come lui con ste premesse dovrebbe avere 10 orgasmi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2013)

Io piuttosto di spendere quasi tutto per Santon comunque andrei su obiettivi meno costosi e terrei da parte i soldi per Balo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2013)

A me santon piace eccome


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io piuttosto di spendere quasi tutto per Santon comunque andrei su obiettivi meno costosi e terrei da parte i soldi per Balo.


l attacco e' l ultimo dei problemi...al massimo balo arriva al posto di bojan(ritornera al barca)insieme allo sbolognamento di pazzini.


----------



## Barragan (13 Gennaio 2013)

Vanno a offrire prezzi pazzi per Nani, Hulk e Witsel però per Abate fanno i tirchi?


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Gennaio 2013)

io mi ricordo che santon all'inter si era un pò perso dopo l'esplosione diciamo..
comè messo ora?


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> io mi ricordo che santon all'inter si era un pò perso dopo l'esplosione diciamo..
> comè messo ora?



Adesso gioca, sembra aver superato diversi guai fisici. Certo non si è mai più riproposto su quei livelli di esordio. Una scommessa che sarebbe naturalmente da fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l attacco e' l ultimo dei problemi...al massimo balo arriva al posto di bojan(ritornera al barca)insieme allo sbolognamento di pazzini.


S'è visto ieri...Non abbiamo punte, c'è solo Pazzini che fa pietà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2013)

a mio avviso pure per 10 milioni era da dare.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Sky Sport Abate potrebbe essere ceduto allo Zenit San Pietroburgo poiché viene ritenuto possibile un rilancio da parte del club russo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo


----------



## Ale (14 Gennaio 2013)

è il sacrificio del presidente


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sarebbe la prima bella notizia da maggio 2011


----------



## Harvey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la prima bella notizia da maggio 2011



Dimentichi le ufficialità degli ingaggi di Mesbah e Traorè


----------



## Frikez (15 Gennaio 2013)

"Abate allo Zenit? Non credo si faccia, è il nostro terzino destro e della Nazionale. Vogliamo assolutamente tenerlo."

Silvio


----------



## Blu71 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> "Abate allo Zenit? Non credo si faccia, è il nostro terzino destro e della Nazionale. Vogliamo assolutamente tenerlo."
> 
> Silvio



...come sempre dipende dall'offerta che arriva....


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Gennaio 2013)

beh ha detto non credo ma non e sicuro speriamo


----------



## prebozzio (15 Gennaio 2013)

Abbiamo già ceduto il centravanti nostro e della nazionale svedese, e il leader difensivo nostro e del Brasile


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Io sono sicuro che hanno intenzione di cederlo.Aspettano l'ennesimo rilancio dallo Zenit.Per un riserva,peraltro limitata,non possono rifiutare un'offerta di 10 meloni e piu'.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

D'Amico su Abate allo Zenit:"Per Abate c’è un interessamento dello Zenit, la trattativa è aperta, ci sono dei lavori in corso. Servono anche dei movimenti dello Zenit e devono parlarsi le due società"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Che falso Galliani mamma mia.... aveva smentito categoricamente neanche un'ora fa


----------



## Re Ricardo (17 Gennaio 2013)

È un vero e proprio troll sul mercato


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport le trattative per Robinho ed Abate potrebbero riprendere subito alla luce degli ultimi sviluppi sul mercato in entrata.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2013)

Insomma, l'accordo tra giocatore e società c'è.


----------



## runner (20 Gennaio 2013)

penso che andrà a Parigi a Giugno.....


----------



## Albijol (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport le trattative per Robinho ed Abate potrebbero riprendere subito alla luce degli ultimi sviluppi sul mercato in entrata.



Balotelli e Kaka in, Abate e Robinho out...sarebbe da


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco le parole di Pasqualin a Personal Press:

_"Ringraziamo lo Zenit e mister Spalletti per l'interesse ma il ragazzo rimarrà in Italia al Milan. Poi se lo Zenit alzerà l'offerta magari cambierà qualcosa visto che il Milan cerca un tesoretto per poter prendere Balotelli"._


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2013)

allora ci sono speranze di cederlo anche perchè se poi analizziamo quello che ha detto in realtà si intuisce che lo dice solo per far alzare il prezzo del cartellino


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbirulinho fuori dalle pelotas deve essere la prima priorità di calciomercato


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Beh è palese che il Milan voglia cederlo.Però se lo dovesse fare,come tutti c'auguriamo,è meglio velocizzare la cessione,altrimenti rimaniamo,come al solito,col cero in mano.Senza Abate,senza un'alternativa a De Sciglio e con i soldi che andrebbero al bilancio.Cioè la normalità.


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcuno in bar milan ha aperto il topic chiariamo.......in largo anticipo dall uscita di queste dichiarazioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2013)

si ma mezzo mondo sa che dobbiamo raccogliere 20-30 milioni con le cessioni per provare a prendere Balotelli


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma mezzo mondo sa che dobbiamo raccogliere 20-30 milioni con le cessioni per provare a prendere Balotelli



....solo Raiola a quanto pare non lo sa....


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

ma ancora ci stiamo pensando vendiamolo no


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2013)

Il punto è quello che sostengo da settimane. Se lo Zenith offre al Milan la doppia cifra il ragazzo parte.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

Lo vende il 31 poi esce con la solita storia " Abate è uno dei terzini piu forti in Italia ho fatto vedere a lui la foto nel mio uffcio e ho spiegato metre lacrimavo, che non lo avrei mai ceduto se non fosse per il bilancio"
ma ora con cosa farà con l'incasso?
" Guardi l'ora sul l'orologio signor giornalista, vede? Sono le 18. I 25 mil di pato e Abate andranno al bilancio, il sostituto di Abate c'è ed è Bonera che puo fare il terzino. Il nostro mercato è chiuso, siamo a posto cosi"


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2013)

se lo zenit *alzasse *​l'offerta


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Laudisa: Stretta finale per Abate allo Zenit*


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

evvaaiiii. metto lo spumante in frigo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Stretta finale per Abate allo Zenit*


È credibile Laudisa ?


----------



## Cm Punk (24 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me l'acquisto di Zaccardo è una conferma della cessione di abate
Spero che vengano reinvestiti i soldi, domenica aveva pure giocato bene.


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

A 13 si chiude lo avevo scritto 2 giorni fa quando tutto era congelato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È credibile Laudisa ?



Si, attualmente è il più informato.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Laudisa: stretta finale per Abate allo Zenit. *


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

anche di marcio su twitter conferma. Attenzione...


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Con Zaccardo al Milan e via Mesbah e Abate avremmo il sostituto del nostro terzino, ci saremmo tolti un esubero e i 25 mln per Balotelli, ma se per le prime due sono sicuro per la terza ipotesi ho paura che acquisteremo Pared Bilancevic


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Come godo.....


----------



## BB7 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non ci credo finchè non lo vedo... leggo "fasi finali" in ogni topic compreso quello di Mesbah però sono ancora da noi quindi ho paura...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Certo, ci becchiamo Zaccardo che come gregario secondo me non è malaccio ma sbologniamo Mesbaglio e Ebete, non so se mi spiego


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> anche di marcio su twitter conferma. Attenzione...



Seguo il suo profilo ma per ora non vedo la notizia...

Comunque la notizia di Laudisa è già molto importante!


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

soldi che si pupperà il presidente ovviamente


----------



## sheva90 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arriva Zaccardo.
Wow.

Ennesima *****.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ahahah zaccardo ..


abbiati
zaccardo-bonera-mexes-antonini



mi vado a impiccare


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahahah zaccardo ..
> 
> 
> abbiati
> ...



Di questi giocano solo Abbiati e Mexes, non esageriamo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahahah zaccardo ..
> 
> 
> abbiati
> ...



de sciglio costant e zapata dove li hai messi??


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> soldi che si pupperà il presidente ovviamente



Ovviamente


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sti animali stanno mettendo via i soldi della mancata qualificazione, altro che Balotelli...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2013)

Altre entrate ed intanto siamo a posto cosi

25 mil tra pato eabbata


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quando la nostra rosa perde un cesso a pedali non posso far altro che festeggiare


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ovviamente



Scusa ma tu non eri quello che diceva che il Milan avrebbe preso Balotelli, Kaka, Cristiano Ronaldo ecc???


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Gennaio 2013)

aspetto con ansia l ufficialità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahahah zaccardo ..
> 
> 
> abbiati
> ...


Si, come difesa di riserva Ice, dai. Allora anche la Juve ha Caceres-Marrone-Peluso, su.


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

sto piangendo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio l'ufficialità, dov'è l'ufficialità


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

mesbah e abate


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2013)

mesbah e abate via tutti in una volta?

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Scusa ma tu non eri quello che diceva che il Milan avrebbe preso Balotelli, Kaka, Cristiano Ronaldo ecc???



Pure Messi


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Pensate,come è probabile che sia,che cedono Abate e il cash della sua cessione non viene investito....


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Scusa ma tu non eri quello che diceva che il Milan avrebbe preso Balotelli, Kaka, Cristiano Ronaldo ecc???


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pensate,come è probabile che sia,che cedono Abate e il cash della sua cessione non viene investito....



sara sicuramente cosi andreas, tanto c'è bonera che puo fare terzino. PIETA!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


>



Nell'altro forum come ti chiamavi Morto???Sempre una cosa inerente alla smorfia,giusto?


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2013)

Se è vero vado subito a comprare Zacapa, Cohiba e cioccolato fondente


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nell'altro forum come ti chiamavi Morto???Sempre una cosa inerente alla smorfia,giusto?



S-cemo del Villaggio. Prima, in un altro modo ancora.

In ogni caso penso di non aver proprio mai detto che sarebbero arrivati tutti questi giocatori, soprattutto visti i discorsi di mercato che faccio io


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


>



Nelle discussioni di calciomercato di 5-6gg fa io dicevo che i soldi delle cessioni sarebbero finiti a bilancio, tu dicevi il contrario, ora vedo che hai cambiato idea


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Nelle discussioni di calciomercato di 5-6gg fa io dicevo che i soldi delle cessioni sarebbero finiti a bilancio, tu dicevi il contrario, ora vedo che hai cambiato idea



Ah. Quindi o finiscono a bilancio oppure si spendono 100 milioni per 4 cartellini.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> S-cemo del Villaggio. Prima, in un altro modo ancora.


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ah. Quindi o finiscono a bilancio oppure si spendono 100 milioni per 4 cartellini.



Diciamo in linea di massima che se arriva solo Zaccardo sei una minima in torto, che dici?


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Diciamo in linea di massima che se arriva solo Zaccardo sei una minima in torto, che dici?



In primis, no, perchè incassare e non spendere non vuol dire sanare dei conti oggigiorno abbastanza sani. Si può vendere nell'anno 1 e spendere nell'anno 2, non vedo perchè le due cose debbano essere contemporanee.

Secondariamente, la cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che tutto parte dalla classica, noiosa, errata affermazione del "tanto se li puppa il presidente", e che il mio intervento, rivolto a tale affermazione, non sia stato capito.


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahahah zaccardo ..
> 
> 
> abbiati
> ...



De Sciglio Zapata Mexes Constant

Buon Viaggio


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2013)

La prossima volta bisogna inserire un... Bazinga!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In primis, no, perchè incassare e non spendere non vuol dire sanare dei conti oggigiorno abbastanza sani. Si può vendere nell'anno 1 e spendere nell'anno 2, non vedo perchè le due cose debbano essere contemporanee.
> 
> Secondariamente, la cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che tutto parte dalla classica, noiosa, errata affermazione del "tanto se li puppa il presidente", e che il mio intervento, rivolto a tale affermazione, non sia stato capito.



Beh aspè,nel calcio si punta a vincere,quindi bene i conti ma qualcosa va fatto,perchè l'anno prossima non partecipare alla champions sarà una tranvata spaventosa,tra i 25-30 mln in meno a bilancio(l'inter ne è l'esempio,è passata da 220 di fatturato a circa 190).A questo punto cediamo anche Elsha,Montolivo e De Sciglio così li saniamo alla grandissima.Oramai...


----------



## SololaMaglia (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In primis, no, perchè incassare e non spendere non vuol dire sanare dei conti oggigiorno abbastanza sani. Si può vendere nell'anno 1 e spendere nell'anno 2, non vedo perchè le due cose debbano essere contemporanee.
> 
> Secondariamente, la cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che tutto parte dalla classica, noiosa, errata affermazione del "tanto se li puppa il presidente", e che il mio intervento, rivolto a tale affermazione, non sia stato capito.



Ah ok era ironico, però se scrivi "ovviamente" in quel modo senza faccine è difficile capire, vedo che resisti stoicamente nelle tue convinzioni. 

Quindi tu pensi che ora non si compra nessuno e lo faremo a Agosto quando probabilmente saremo anche fuori dalla Champions? A me sembra impossibile, ma ammiro la coerenza...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh aspè,nel calcio si punta a vincere,quindi bene i conti ma qualcosa va fatto,perchè l'anno prossima non partecipare alla champions sarà una tranvata spaventosa,tra i 25-30 mln in meno a bilancio.A questo punto cediamo anche Elsha,Montolivo e De Sciglio così li saniamo alla grandissima.Oramai...



Intanto bisogna vedere se non arriviamo in champions.
Secondariamente, la plusvalenza si contabilizza oggi, non l'anno prossimo quando ci sarebbe il mancato introito contabile e non della champions. Lo split negli anni avvenire sarà solo ad impatto fiscale, quindi non avrà nessun tipo di collegamento col FPF.
Quest'anno i conti dovrebbero essere grossomodo in pari, se non ho perso dati per strada (ma i conti li avevo fatti mesi addietro, quindi è un'affermazione da prendere cum grano salis), quindi le cessioni di oggi non sanano nulla. Possono portare ad un alleggerimento strutturale del monte ingaggi che fa sempre bene se fatto con criterio, ma allora la questione non è il prezzo del cartellino.
Se poi i soldi non vengono reinvestiti ora non vuol dire nè che se li "mangia" il bilancio (al più sarebbero una riserva per acquisti futuri) nè tanto meno per farli finire in tasca a Berlusconi e Galliani, cosa già più e più volte spiegata, ma che tanto viene bellamente ignorata.

- - - Updated - - -



SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ah ok era ironico, però se scrivi "ovviamente" in quel modo senza faccine è difficile capire, vedo che resisti stoicamente nelle tue convinzioni.
> 
> Quindi tu pensi che ora non si compra nessuno e lo faremo a Agosto quando probabilmente saremo anche fuori dalla Champions? A me sembra impossibile, ma ammiro la coerenza...



Scusa, forse avrei dovuto mettere faccine, ma non ce la faccio più a leggere sempre determinati commenti basati esclusivamente sull'astio, o comunque sull'antipatia, per la dirigenza.

Io non sono certo qui a dire che in agosto spendiamo 30 milioni, in primis perchè non so quale reale impatto economico abbia la champions (25-30 milioni son cifre che danno i giornali. Vorrei leggerle a bilancio per essere sicuro), nè perchè sono sicuro che non andremo in champions.

La mia coerenza si basa su conti e regolamenti. Quella di molti, su antipatia, cessioni passate (giustificabili tranquillamente attraverso i suddetti conti e regolamenti) e scoramento legato al periodaccio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2013)

Abate è un terzino che non ha MAI segnato in una squadra che comunque attacca quasi sempre, e che nonostante avesse in attacco Ibra Pato Pazzini (LOL) e altri giocatori che segnano avrà messo insieme si e no 2 assist all'anno. In più la solidità difensiva acquistata l'anno dello scudetto è scomparsa. Io sono contento dello "scambio" con zaccardo più soldi. Ovviamente pretendo Balotelli


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Intanto bisogna vedere se non arriviamo in champions.
> Secondariamente, la plusvalenza si contabilizza oggi, non l'anno prossimo quando ci sarebbe il mancato introito contabile e non della champions. Lo split negli anni avvenire sarà solo ad impatto fiscale, quindi non avrà nessun tipo di collegamento col FPF.
> Quest'anno i conti dovrebbero essere grossomodo in pari, se non ho perso dati per strada (ma i conti li avevo fatti mesi addietro, quindi è un'affermazione da prendere cum grano salis), quindi le cessioni di oggi non sanano nulla. Possono portare ad un alleggerimento strutturale del monte ingaggi che fa sempre bene se fatto con criterio, ma allora la questione non è il prezzo del cartellino.
> Se poi i soldi non vengono reinvestiti ora non vuol dire nè che se li "mangia" il bilancio (al più sarebbero una riserva per acquisti futuri) nè tanto meno per farli finire in tasca a Berlusconi e Galliani, cosa già più e più volte spiegata, ma che tanto viene bellamente ignorata.



Io non ho citato nessun riferimento al FPF e poi il sanare un qualcosa di sano è stato detto da te,attenzione,semplicemente l'esempio dell'Inter è palese,sotto l'occhio di tutti.In estate sarà il solito periodo di vacche magre.Ah terzi non c'arriviamo.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non ho citato nessun riferimento al FPF e poi il sanare un qualcosa di sano è stato detto da te,attenzione,semplicemente l'esempio dell'Inter è palese,sotto l'occhio di tutti.In estate sarà il solito periodo di vacche magre.Ah terzi non c'arriviamo.



Allora non ho capito il tuo intervento precedente.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Allora non ho capito il tuo intervento precedente.



Parlavo dell'Inter che ha avuto una bella tranvata dalla non partecipazione alle coppe e sul fatto che,basandomi sul tuo sanare qualcosa di sano,di cedere gli ultimi buoni rimasti tanto che ce frega,oramai.....


----------



## Need4 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ha anche la fisionomia del tipico ragazzotto Siberiano!







Ciao Abatiusky


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Parlavo dell'Inter che ha avuto una bella tranvata dalla non partecipazione alle coppe e sul fatto che,basandomi sul tuo sanare qualcosa di sano,di cedere gli ultimi buoni rimasti tanto che ce frega,oramai.....



Ma noi come loro agiamo in ottica FPF, non tanto per mancato accesso o meno alla champions.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma noi come loro agiamo in ottica FPF, non tanto per mancato accesso o meno alla champions.



Il FPF che non modificherà nulla(le più forti rimarranno quelle),cioè hai visto il City come ha aumentato il fatturato(di oltre 100 mln) e diminuito il disavanzo in maniera spaventosa???Grazie alle sponsorizzazione,che definirei particolari va',dai numeri e cifre spaventose.


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abate è un terzino che non ha MAI segnato in una squadra che comunque attacca quasi sempre, e che nonostante avesse in attacco Ibra Pato Pazzini (LOL) e altri giocatori che segnano avrà messo insieme si e no 2 assist all'anno. In più la solidità difensiva acquistata l'anno dello scudetto è scomparsa. Io sono contento dello "scambio" con zaccardo più soldi. Ovviamente pretendo Balotelli



Aggiungici ZERO ASSIST SU CROSS ALTO in 130 partite e millemila capzate decisive nei derby e possiamo concludere con un CIAO IGNA IGNAZIO!


----------



## prebozzio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Se neanche i soldi di questa cessione vengono reinvestiti mi incavolo di brutto. E se vengono buttati su Drogba o Kakà mi incavolo lo stesso.

Già lo vedo denti gialli: "è partito Abate ed è arrivato Zaccardo, siamo a posto così".


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il FPF che non modificherà nulla(le più forti rimarranno quelle),cioè hai visto il City come ha aumentato il fatturato(di oltre 100 mln) e diminuito il disavanzo in maniera spaventosa???Grazie alle sponsorizzazione,che definirei particolari va',dai numeri e cifre spaventose.



Infatti aspetto di vedere come reagirà la uefa. Se è il FPF è fatto bene, quelle sponsorizzazioni non contano, o comunque contano a fair value.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Gennaio 2013)

ironia della sorte l'unico assist decente che ha fatto in 130 partite è stato nella sua ultima partita con noi


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

Soldi freschi da reinvestire, se non ora quando? 
Speriamo si chiuda va.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

non esultiamo troppo presto, magari arriva il veto del bresidente


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

comunque mi spiace per Abate, avrei preferito vendere Didac e Antonini e tenere lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

su antonini sono d'accordo, su didac invece l'avrei tenuto non l'abbiamo mai provato.


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Via via al più presto. Ha regalato lui all'ìinter e al barca gli ultimi millemila scontri. 
Temo anche io però che non sarà così facile liberarsene.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

scusate un attimo!tutti a parlare della cessione di abate..ma chi l'ha detto che se ne va?


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> scusate un attimo!tutti a parlare della cessione di abate..ma chi l'ha detto che se ne va?



Laudisa su twitter ha detto che siamo alla stretta finale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> comunque mi spiace per Abate, avrei preferito vendere Didac e Antonini e tenere lui


Purtroppo quei due non te li pagano quanto Scavalla.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Infatti aspetto di vedere come reagirà la uefa. Se è il FPF è fatto bene, quelle sponsorizzazioni non contano, o comunque contano a fair value.



Beh se dovessero incider so cavoli.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ricordo male io, o eventualmente (se non hanno cambiato le date in Russia) possiamo cederlo anche dopo il 31 gennaio?


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

Beh l'arrivo di Zaccardo è più di una conferma. Abate è venduto. Il titolare ormai è De Sciglio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

15 Pato + 12 Abate = 27 milioni freschi freschi + ingaggi risparmiati.
Vediamo dove finiscono.


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Se cediamo lui, intanto prendiamo Salamon perché abbiamo ottenuto dei ricavi, poi facciamolo seguire a ruota da Robinho e fiondiamoci (cit) sul Balo testa di banana.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

* Attesa sul dialogo con lo Zenit per Abate.*

Laudisa


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 15 Pato + 12 Abate = 27 milioni freschi freschi + ingaggi risparmiati.
> Vediamo dove finiscono.



La prima rata di Pato è andata via con l'acquisto della metà di Saponara.
I soldi dovranno arrivare dalle cessioni di Abate prima e Robinho poi, una volta che a gennaio possiamo tirare su 15+10+8 e arrivare a Balotelli.. Zaccardo sicuramente prenderà meno d'ingaggio rispetto ad Abate.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 15 Pato + 12 Abate = 27 milioni freschi freschi + ingaggi risparmiati.
> Vediamo dove finiscono.



Beh la prima tranche di Pato è andato per Saponara,solo cedendo Igna e Binho puoi tentare qualcosa per Balo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La prima rata di Pato è andata via con l'acquisto della metà di Saponara.
> I soldi dovranno arrivare dalle cessioni di Abate prima e Robinho poi, una volta che a gennaio possiamo tirare su 15+10+8 e arrivare a Balotelli.. Zaccardo sicuramente prenderà meno d'ingaggio rispetto ad Abate.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la prima tranche di Pato è andato per Saponara,solo cedendo Igna e Binho puoi tentare qualcosa per Balo.



Saponara è costato 4 mln però.Se volessero potrebbero comunque fare un acquisto importante.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Abate è un terzino che non ha MAI segnato in una squadra che comunque attacca quasi sempre, e che nonostante avesse in attacco Ibra Pato Pazzini (LOL) e altri giocatori che segnano avrà messo insieme si e no 2 assist all'anno. In più la solidità difensiva acquistata l'anno dello scudetto è scomparsa. Io sono contento dello "scambio" con zaccardo più soldi. Ovviamente pretendo Balotelli



Ignazio Abate è, secondo me, il nostro migliore terzino destro. Stiamo parlando di un giocatore di 26 anni. L'ho visto fermare sia Et'o'o, che Cristiano Ronaldo perfettamente.

Giudicare un terzino sul numero di gol è da ridere. Poi puntare tutto su De Sciglio che non ha ancora fatto nulla è tutto da vedere.

Avrei preferito tenerlo e vendere i vari Didac, Antonini o Constant.

Vedremo che cosa combinarà De Sciglio contro Messi a tu per tu in Champions League.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2013)

Aspettatevi un "Siamo a posto cosi " o "il mercato è chiuso" tra oggi e domani Zaccardo è un grande acquisto


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Un minuto di silenzio per i tifosi dello Zenith, che vedono sprecare uno dei pochissimi posti per gli stranieri concessi dalla federazione russa da un cesso a pedali come abate


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ignazio Abate è, secondo me, il nostro migliore terzino destro. Stiamo parlando di un giocatore di 26 anni. L'ho visto fermare sia Et'o'o, che Cristiano Ronaldo perfettamente.
> 
> Giudicare un terzino sul numero di gol è da ridere. Poi puntare tutto su De Sciglio che non ha ancora fatto nulla è tutto da vedere.
> 
> ...



Ho visto anche Milito prenderlo per il **** in tutti i derby giocati a questo. Ho visto pure Antonini fermare Walcott e Messi se è per questo e fare pure gol a buffon, ma ciò non toglie che sia un incapace.

Un terzino che non sa crossare per me non è un terzino, Abate non sa manco dribblare, perché buttarsi il pallone 20 metri avanti e vincere in velocità non è dribbling, Constant sa dribblare. Abate non sa dribblare, non sa crossare, non sa tirare, sa solo correre e difendere avendo tra l'altro svarioni assurdi in certi momenti, non partecipa alla manovra bene perché butta palloni facilissimi, ultima partita a riprova di questo a regalato palloni mentre eravamo in pieno possesso palla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ignazio Abate è, secondo me, il nostro migliore terzino destro. Stiamo parlando di un giocatore di 26 anni. L'ho visto fermare sia Et'o'o, che Cristiano Ronaldo perfettamente.


Perdonami ma l'anno scorso pure Antonini e Bonera fecero due prestazioni enormi con il Barcellona..

Abate ha avuto due anni ottimi, quello con Leonardo e quello dello scudetto in cui ha dato il suo contributo, poi ha sempre deluso e mostrato i suoi enormi e sconfinati limiti. Credo che questa era l'ultimissima possibilità di venderlo e farci qualcosa, altrimenti ce lo saremmo tenuti sul groppone chissà per quanto tempo..

Poi tu stesso dici di voler "vendere" (impossibile dato che è in prestito con diritto di riscatto) Constant, ma se Constant pur non giocando nella difesa degli scorsi anni (con Nesta e T.Silva) sta dimostrando molto più di Abate...

De Sciglio potrà pure sbagliare contro Messi, ma ha tantissime attenuanti: ha 20 anni, è al suo primo anno serio in prima squadra e non ha mai giocato una partita di Champions che non sia dei gironi

Sembra quasi ci speri in un errore di De Sciglio per dire "ve l'avevo detto". Forse ti devo ricordare che Abate ha resuscitato da solo un Milito morto?

Abate ha fatto il suo al Milan


----------



## folletto (24 Gennaio 2013)

Se devono vendere Abate per comprare Stoka, allora che se ne vadano dove sappiamo


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ho visto anche Milito prenderlo per il **** in tutti i derby giocati a questo. Ho visto pure Antonini fermare Walcott e Messi se è per questo e fare pure gol a buffon, ma ciò non toglie che sia un incapace.
> 
> Un terzino che non sa crossare per me non è un terzino, Abate non sa manco dribblare, perché buttarsi il pallone 20 metri avanti e vincere in velocità non è dribbling, Constant sa dribblare. Abate non sa dribblare, non sa crossare, non sa tirare, sa solo correre e difendere avendo tra l'altro svarioni assurdi in certi momenti, non partecipa alla manovra bene perché butta palloni facilissimi, ultima partita a riprova di questo a regalato palloni mentre eravamo in pieno possesso palla.



Io aspetto solo vedere le partite contro il Barcellona per giudicare i vostri Constant, De Sciglio.
Contro squadre vere. Che ti mettono in grandissima difficoltà. De Sciglio non mi ha MAI convinto.
Ma vedremo De Sciglio contro Messi. Vedremo De Sciglio contro Pedro e Jordi Alba. 

E questa volta, Abate non sarà lo zimbello della sconfitta.
L'ultimo scudetto, l'abbiamo vinto con Abate terzino e la migliore difesa d'Italia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ultima partita a riprova di questo a regalato palloni mentre eravamo in pieno possesso palla.



Guarda, ho ancora davanti agli occhi El Shaarawy che si dimena in mezzo a 3 per mantenere il possesso nei minuti finali, gliela da e lui liberissimo la butta nel ce***


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=262]ed.vedder77[/MENTION] niente copia incolla, soprattutto da quella roba


Abbiamo vinto lo scudo con abate...e pure con boateng se è per questo...ciò non toglie che abate è scarso scarso,mai visto un cross degno di tale nome fatto da lui.De Sciglio tutta la vita!!Grazie Zenit!!


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

*L'agente di Abate si trova in Russia, dove sta negoziando con lo Zenit per il passaggio del terzino alla corte di Spalletti*


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Abate si trova in Russia, dove sta negoziando con lo Zenit per il passaggio del terzino alla corte di Spalletti*



dai dai trattate bene


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Gennaio 2013)

vabbè sticaz.zi adesso o a giugno voglio santon però


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2013)

se riusciamo a strappare ai russi più di 8 milioni, è un furto a mano armata. 

mi spiace per il buon ignazio, ma quella fascia ha un nuovo padrone, de sciglio. 
inoltre non mi dispiace monetizzare su di lui, se poi con quei soldi tentiamo l'assalto a balo.


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Io aspetto solo vedere le partite contro il Barcellona per giudicare i vostri Constant, De Sciglio.
> Contro squadre vere. Che ti mettono in grandissima difficoltà. De Sciglio non mi ha MAI convinto.
> Ma vedremo De Sciglio contro Messi. Vedremo De Sciglio contro Pedro e Jordi Alba.
> 
> ...



Se manco De Sciglio ti convince devi aver fumato, ma di brutto. Perché uno che con 10 presenze in Serie A UMILIA Asamoah è tutt'altra cosa.
Abate ti convince? Affari tuoi. Mi sono rotto di vedere 300 discese sulla fascia in un anno con 2 cross decenti in tutto.
Abate non crossa bene, non dribbla, non tira, gestisce il pallone, non sa passare la palla più lontano di 5 metri da smarcato, fa segnare almeno un gol a milito ad ogni derby, quando si distrae prendiamo quasi sempre gol.
Come fa a convincerti una roba del genere che è la versione scolorita di Armero?

De Sciglio alla seconda partita in serie A fa ********* a morte Zanetti giocando sulla fascia mancina, più o meno alla decima umilia Asamoah. Un solo suo errore ha procurato un gol, ed è stato quello di Samuel, ma di fatto non era lui che lo doveva marcare visto che Samuel era il doppio di lui e lo ha abbattuto, doveva marcarlo Mexes.
In sostanza, De Sciglio finora ha fatto un solo errore serio in tutte le partite giocate e ha 6 anni in meno di Abate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

ma loool il mercato si fa l'ultima settimana cit.


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Questa improvvisa acquisizione di Zaccardo e cessione di Abate DEVE significare solo una cosa 

Altrimenti, per quanto Abate possa essere incompleto un inserimento di Zaccardo al suo posto non è altro che un ulteriore indebolimento.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2013)

incredibile...incredibile. stiamo riuscendo a cedere 'sto pacco ad un prezzo ottimo.
qui dobbiamo dire grazie ai media che lo hanno pompato


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

E anche a Spalletti, che evidentemente di calcio ne capisce quanto io ne capisco di polo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa improvvisa acquisizione di Zaccardo e cessione di Abate DEVE significare solo una cosa
> 
> Altrimenti, per quanto Abate possa essere incompleto un inserimento di Zaccardo al suo posto non è altro che un ulteriore indebolimento.




.....solo con la cessione di Abate non prendono Balotelli, devono vendere pure Robinho.


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E anche a Spalletti, che evidentemente di calcio ne capisce quanto io ne capisco di polo



Abate lascerà in Italia uno dei suoi più grandi estimatori a quanto pare 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....solo con la cessione di Abate non prendono Balotelli, devono vendere pure Robinho.



15mln Pato + di 10mln Abate. I 25mln ce li abbiamo. L'ingaggio risparmiato già corrisponde. Non è necessario, anche se gradito.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Abate lascerà in Italia uno dei suoi più grandi estimatori a quanto pare
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



....Robinho guadagna molto, troppo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sky attraverso Di Marzio non trova nessun riscontro sulle voci dell'imminente cessione di Abate.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Robinho guadagna molto, troppo.



15+10+7(cesso robinho)=32 =prendevi balutello e kaka imho..al real li dai qualche centesimo il 31 e te l'ho danno...

Peccato che 32= Bilancio...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (24 Gennaio 2013)

i calcoli di bilancio non si fanno cosi.


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky attraverso Di Marzio non trova nessun riscontro sulle voci dell'imminente cessione di Abate.



No dai se non lo vendono spacco tutto


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> incredibile...incredibile. stiamo riuscendo a cedere 'sto pacco ad un prezzo ottimo.
> qui dobbiamo dire grazie ai media che lo hanno pompato



Va allo Zenit. Tra 1 max 2 anni torna in Italia in una squadra di mezza classifica


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

robinho deve andare..guadagna troppo e ha la testa(e non solo) in spiaggia...il fatto che di marzio smentisca la cessione di abate mi fa pensare che non sia cosi vera una sua cessione


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (24 Gennaio 2013)

vi ricordoche il milan è obbligato a ricapitalizzare prima di fare qualsiasi operazione di bilancio che eroda, o cmq che incida per più di un terzo sul cs.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> No dai se non lo vendono spacco tutto



Di Marzio dice che ci sta lavorando, ma per ora non conferma in nessun modo le voci della gazzetta.


----------



## walter 22 (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Questa improvvisa acquisizione di Zaccardo e cessione di Abate DEVE significare solo una cosa
> 
> Altrimenti, per quanto Abate possa essere incompleto un inserimento di Zaccardo al suo posto non è altro che un ulteriore indebolimento.



Infatti cedere Abate e intascarsi ancora una volta i soldi senza prendere nessuno (in qualche altro ruolo) sarebbe l'ennesima presa per i "fondelli". Speriamo ci si qualcosa sotto se no c'è veramente da bestemmiare.


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 15+10+7(cesso robinho)=32 =prendevi balutello e kaka imho..al real li dai qualche centesimo il 31 e te l'ho danno...
> 
> Peccato che 32= Bilancio...



Se li vendessero tutti e 3 la priorità sarebbe Balotelli, al secondo posto l'acquisto di un centrocampista più o meno decente e al terzo Salomone. 
Kakà ha un ingaggio da top player che non si merita, con 6 mln ci paghi due giocatori di tutto rispetto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....solo con la cessione di Abate non prendono Balotelli, devono vendere pure Robinho.


Se vendono pure il bambo arriva anche kaka'

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> E anche a Spalletti, che evidentemente di calcio ne capisce quanto io ne capisco di polo



Abate titolare in una grande ci sta, specialmente in Russia, Spalletti se ne sbatte di quanto costa, ai russi non interessano ste cose, strapagano tutti


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

io comunque continuo a non festeggiare per le cessioni.
Se quei soldi saranno usati per rinforzarci ok, ma quei soldi vanno in cassa e dobbiamo considerare solo il cambio Abate-Zaccardo allora ci perdiamo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se vendono pure il bambo arriva anche kaka'



....magari, speriamo di non attendere, ancora una volta, inutilmente.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sportmediaset riporta che il Milan si appresta a cedere Abate allo Zenit per 12 milioni di euro.


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> io comunque continuo a non festeggiare per le cessioni.
> Se quei soldi saranno usati per rinforzarci ok, ma quei soldi vanno in cassa e dobbiamo considerare solo il cambio Abate-Zaccardo allora ci perdiamo



Sarebbe una presa in giro ai livelli di quest'estate


----------



## Livestrong (24 Gennaio 2013)

Abate potrebbe fare il titolare in una grande, certo.... Di serie b pero


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi complessivamente abbiamo incassato,seppur rateizzati,circa 27 mln da questo mercato invernale.Maddai,si gode alla grande,il club più incassatore del monte...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2013)

cedendo abate e pato abbiamo due buchi in lista champions per i giocatori del vivaio... amen  tanto la champions non la vediamo per un po'


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo numericamente a posto anche in questo caso.

Se parte uno arriva uno giusto? Siccome con pato a detta di galliani eravamo in piu', minimo affinche' arrivi un giocatore ne deve partire un altro.

Quindi a fronte di cio', via mesbah via abate dentro zaccardo e.....


saponara, per gennaio basta cosi'" cit 


Si sa anche come andra' a finire, si andra' per le lunghe fino al 30/31 gennaio con fester che provera' a far scendere ulteriormente il prezzo perche' secondo lui il mercato si fa gli ultimi giorni ma non arrivera' nessuno perche' il city non e' il genoa....


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> io comunque continuo a non festeggiare per le cessioni.
> Se quei soldi saranno usati per rinforzarci ok, ma quei soldi vanno in cassa e dobbiamo considerare solo il cambio Abate-Zaccardo allora ci perdiamo



si ma 12 mln sono una cifra pazzesca per uno come abate. 

non è che ti stai privando di ibra o thiago, che sono 2 fenomeni, abate è sostituibilissimo. 

zaccardo non mi piace, ma per la serie A basta e avanza, l'unica pecca è l'età e il fatto che gli faranno il solito vitalizio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> cedendo abate e pato abbiamo due buchi in lista champions per i giocatori del vivaio... amen  tanto la champions non la vediamo per un po'



Quando chiude il mercato russo ? Magari lo teniamo fino a fine Febbraio quando il discorso Champions sarà concluso


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

Se dovessimo davvero venderglielo per 12 mln mi sentirei quasi male per loro, poveracci.


----------



## Marilson (24 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo davvero venderglielo per 12 mln mi sentirei quasi male per loro, poveracci.



lol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Anche Sky conferma che il procuratore D'Amico ora è in Russia, ufficialmente per altre questioni... ma si trova là.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

sicuramente passerà dallo zenit spero


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

L'importante è che i soldi vadano reinvestiti, altrimenti è il solito indebolirsi.


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Massì, in russia sono sempre piaciuti gli italiani. Due bei latin lover come Telepass e Antonini non possono mancare in (night) club di lusso come Zenith e Rubin. Forza!!!!!!


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

si vocifera su Twitter che l'Agente di Abate possa fare anche una capatina dal Rubin per Antonini


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> si vocifera su Twitter che l'Agente di Abate possa fare anche una capatina dal Rubin per Antonini



Ma lo volesse il cielo....


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> si vocifera su Twitter che l'Agente di Abate possa fare anche una capatina dal Rubin per Antonini



Un campione come Antonini deve giocare titolare, il suo status parla per lui.
Vai campione e grazie.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Un campione come Antonini deve giocare titolare, il suo status parla per lui.
> Vai campione e grazie.


Insegna ai Russi a crossare.


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> si vocifera su Twitter che l'Agente di Abate possa fare anche una capatina dal Rubin per Antonini



piero dove lo hai letto di preciso?


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2013)

A Kazan continuerebbe a fare panchina  , almeno da terzino sinistro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> si vocifera su Twitter che l'Agente di Abate possa fare anche una capatina dal Rubin per Antonini



via mesbah
via abate

e ora antonini

che giornata


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> piero dove lo hai letto di preciso?



non ricordo l'account, però ho scritto Milan nella rierca. Era scritto in inglese.


----------



## DennyJersey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sperem.


----------



## Dapone (24 Gennaio 2013)

se sbologniamo in una sola sessione di mercato: mesbah, abate, antonini e robinho, per me è già un mercato da 7--

se poi prendiamo balotelli e kakà...anche 9 pieno


----------



## Harvey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque pare che D'Amico sia in Russia per perfezionare il passaggio di Bocchetti allo Spartak Mosca.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Va a finire che alla fine Abate resta,Zaccardo viene fatto passare per il rinforzo in difesa e quindi


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2013)

*L'agente di Abate:"Sono a Verona. Non abbiamo ricevuto alcuna offerta dallo Zenit"*


----------



## sion (25 Gennaio 2013)

menomale che era in russia per chiudere la cessione,sognare sognare


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2013)

abate e lo zenit hanno già un pre-accordo, e con il Milan anche, 13 milioni... se il Milan avesse il via libera dal City per prendere Balotelli e venirci incontro allora il terzino nel giro di 24 ore fa i bagagli


----------



## Alex Keaton (25 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> menomale che era in russia per chiudere la cessione,sognare sognare



"non sono a Madrid, sono in Romagna" (cit.)


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

In Realtà era in russia nei giorni preceedenti ma non per lui ma per Bocchetti che sta trattando con lo spartak , cmq sono sicura che abate resta


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Chiaramente tobi ha ragione, anche l'affare zaccardo sarà stato concordato settimane fa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri era in Russia, confermato da tutti. Ufficialmente per Bocchetti, ma era in Russia.
Se oggi è a Verona, fatti suoi.. non è certo una smentita.


----------



## runner (25 Gennaio 2013)

arrivano i soldi per Kakà................


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

cioe ma si rendono conto che mancano 7 giorni  ma quando aspettano :S


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

Contando che questo weekend si gioca, sabato e domenica nulla, si va al 28 e ci sarebbero 2 giorni per fare mercato, in 2 giorni con le tempistiche di questa società che cosa vuoi portare a casa? un altro Zaccardo? no perché per Zaccardo ci son voluti 2 giorni.
Anche questo mercato è andato via così, tante promesse e poi a 5 giorni dalla fine non c'è più tempo, siamo a posto così, Abate è attaccato alla maglia ha fatto uno sforzo ed è rimasto, andrà a sostituire Balotelli/Kakà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> abate e lo zenit hanno già un pre-accordo, e con il Milan anche, 13 milioni... se il Milan avesse il via libera dal City per prendere Balotelli e venirci incontro allora il terzino nel giro di 24 ore fa i bagagli


Quindi se non arrivasse Balotelli, resterebbe Abate ?


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> cioe ma si rendono conto che mancano 7 giorni  ma quando aspettano :S



I saldi


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2013)

se abate ha l'offerta galliani lo vende a prescindere da balotelli.

dai ragà...


----------



## folletto (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai, é il solito teatrino e alla fine spunta la scusa per far saltare tutto, ieri la fiscalità, domani un'altra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Da dicembre si dice che gli acquisti siano tutti pronti, si aspettano solo le grandi cessioni per sbloccarle.
Ora le cessioni sarebbero pronte, ma serve qualcos'altro per sbloccare loro.

Cosa mi sfugge? L'unica cosa che mi sembra bloccata è la voglia di spendere e rinforzare la squadra.


----------



## Marilson (25 Gennaio 2013)

zaccardo e bonera possono giocare a destra se dovesse servire, abate va via

- - - Aggiornato - - -

dimenticavo flamini, anche lui in passato ha giocato terzino destro, per altro non sfigurando


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Alla fine della fiera Scavalla-Igna è ancora qui.....


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se abate ha l'offerta galliani lo vende a prescindere da balotelli.
> 
> dai ragà...



Eh...questo è il concetto. I giornali sparano cifre come 10-12-14 mln. Io non ci credo siano realmente arrivate, a quella cifra Abate sarebbe già in Russia. 

Se non è andato è perchè l'offerta la doppia cifra non l'ha mai raggiunta.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Gennaio 2013)

dovrebbero ammetere un televoto per certe trattative....


----------



## runner (25 Gennaio 2013)

a mio avviso vendere tanto per vendere non ha senso.....

alla fine tranne il Faraone e Montolivo di giocatori davvero forti non ne abbiamo più presi!!

Ok Zapata sta venendo fuori e dal Boa ci si aspetta sempre qualcosa ma così non andiamo da nessuna parte


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani su Abate in russia. "Resta sicuramente con noi".*


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Domani sarà titolare, se fosse in partenza non verrebbe manco convocato.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Domani gioca,ergo fa parte del progetto,quindi ahinoi non parte.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Molto facile dirlo dopo, ma c'avrei giurato. Non mi sono mai illuso.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sono triste, tanto triste.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

figurati se andava via  deve far ancora segnare milito nei deby per tanto tempo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Come riserva ci sta.


----------



## iceman. (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma si sa che i terzini da noi hanno vita lunga

maldini serginho stam cafu tutta gente che ha smesso verso i 35/36, ergo altri 4/5 anni con antonini e altri 5/6 con scavallaignapadronedellafasciadestra



siamo numericamente a posto


----------



## jaws (26 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto così, altrimenti in difesa saremmo rimasti veramente in pochi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Può darsi che lui e Antonini partano a Giugno, credo che la causa sia la stramaledetta Champions inutile con le sue liste ridicole.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset l'arrivo di Balotelli al Milan potrebbe accelerare le cessioni di Antonini e di Abate, chiesti rispettivamente dallo Spartak Mosca e dallo Zenit San Pietroburgo di Spalletti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

magari


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Che Abate non va in Russia si sapeva, altrimenti non sarebbe stato messo titolare ieri. Forse c'è qualche speranza per Antonini...


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Via Antonini a questo punto e Robinho.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset l'arrivo di Balotelli al Milan potrebbe accelerare le cessioni di Antonini e di Abate, chiesti rispettivamente dallo Spartak Mosca e dallo Zenit San Pietroburgo di Spalletti.



Più che probabile che qualche partenza sia stata "congelata" in attesa dell'evoluzione della trattativa Balotelli, anche perché se avessimo già intascato altri soldi per Abate, piuttosto che Binho o Emanuela (per fare qualche nome a caso) il City (e anche il Real?.....) avrebbe forse sparato cifre maggiori


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma magari via Abate Antonini e Robinho e dentro Naingollan... forse chiedo troppo


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Ma magari via Abate Antonini e Robinho e dentro Naingollan... forse chiedo troppo



Non è che chiedi troppo ma questi non spenderanno mai una certa cifra per un Nainggolan, un acquisto così non fa "spettacolo"


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

certo e' che almeno robinho secondo me andra' via..non ha proprio piu' la testa per giocare qui..


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*L'agente di Abate (e di Antonini) è tornato in Russia.*


----------



## Milo (29 Gennaio 2013)

secondo tuttomercato l'agente d'amico è ancora in russia per trattare con i club russi per le eventuali cessioni di abate e antonini.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sbaglio o il mercato in Russia rimane aperto anche in febbraio?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

non lo voglio piu vedere con la nostra maglia..ti prego fa che sia vero!si sembra anche a me che non chiuda il 31 gennaio ma vada oltre!!


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

La deadline dovrebbe essere il 24 febbraio


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Te pareva, era troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto rimanga, servono pure le alternative, Abate è una buona alternativa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2013)

*D'Amico: "Antonini? Si può trovare una soluzione in Russia, lì sono disposti a pagare di più. Abate? Il mercato in Russia è aperto un altro mese, ma ormai il discorso con lo Zenit sembra chiuso".*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Febbraio 2013)

mal che va vengono venduti quest'estate e si prende santon 

ciò che mi sorprende è che non sia stato venduto didac vilà...voi dite che possa avere qualche chance?


----------



## Devil May Cry (1 Febbraio 2013)

Io speravo nella cessione di Abate e Antonini e nell'imminente acquisto di Santon..Sono un pò deluso ma va bè!!Il Milan ha fatto un mercato da 8..se facevano questa mossa era da 9/10


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2013)

Spero ovviamente nel miracolo contro il Barcellona, ma vedrete che la rosa subirà un ulteriore taglio di due/tre elementi dopo la probabile eliminazione in Champions.
Direzione Brasile e Russia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spero ovviamente nel miracolo contro il Barcellona, ma vedrete che la rosa subirà un ulteriore taglio di due/tre elementi dopo la probabile eliminazione in Champions.
> Direzione Brasile e Russia.



spero tu abbia ragione,l'eliminazione sarebbe abbastanza indolore


----------



## SololaMaglia (1 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno sa quando chiude il calciomercato in Russia?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ha ragione toby, dopo il Barca si muoverà ancora qualcosa. Già dopo l'andata.


----------



## Alex Keaton (1 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa quando chiude il calciomercato in Russia?



Il 15 Marzo


----------



## Schism75 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ma spero di uscire con il Barcellona in maniera che alcuni elementi possano essere venduti ancora a prezzi interessanti.


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Il 15 Marzo



 il 24 febbraio in teoria


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Febbraio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mal che va vengono venduti quest'estate e si prende santon
> 
> ciò che mi sorprende è che non sia stato venduto didac vilà...voi dite che possa avere qualche chance?



Non è stato venduto semplicemente perchè non è stato richiesto. Peccato non averlo ceduto in estate.
Santon ha una valutazione esageratissima per un terzino. Non è un colpo che fa per noi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è stato venduto semplicemente perchè non è stato richiesto. Peccato non averlo ceduto in estate.
> Santon ha una valutazione esageratissima per un terzino. Non è un colpo che fa per noi.



Possibile che una squadra spagnola non abbia offerto 3-4 milioni o anche solo un prestito?

Secondo me con 8-9 milioni il newcastle lo cede


----------



## Doctore (2 Febbraio 2013)

si puo vendere abate senza necessariamente prendere un altro terzino destro(magari un buon centrocampista)tanto abbiamo de sciglio gioca da entrambe le fasce,costanza gioca sulla sinistra e si possono utilizzare zaccardo/bonera come jolly sulle fasce all'occorrenza


----------



## prd7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Si ma Abate come riserva io la vedrei bene. Piuttosto venderei Antonini e Bonera.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Possibile che una squadra spagnola non abbia offerto 3-4 milioni o anche solo un prestito?
> 
> Secondo me con 8-9 milioni il newcastle lo cede



Non credo, anche perchè ora è anche rotto.

Ammesso e concesso che sia quella la cifra, quando mai abbiamo speso per un terzino così tanto ?


----------



## Tobi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Bonera Antonini e Abate sono 3 zavorre. Dietro il prossimo anno con Salamon De sciglio Constant confermatissimi, zapata per me è buono, lo riscatterei, Zaccardo come contorno ci puo stare, mancano due terzini validi e un centrale di valore per avere un pacchetto difensivo affidabile, a centrocampo 1 playmaker importante e 1 altro giocatore tecnico da turn over e per me abbiamo una squadra interessante. Io vedrei bene cosi il milan:

Perin
De sciglio Salamon Ogbonna Constant
Montolivo Obiang Boateng
Niang Balo El92

Riserve:
Abbiati
?Zaccardo Zapata ?
Cristante Jorginho Saponara De jong Muntari
Pazzini ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

rimarrà fino in estate e lo spediscono e prendiamo santon spero


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Come riportato da Sky, lo Zenit non è più interessato ad Ignazio Abate. *


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Febbraio 2013)

La domanda è come potesse essere interessato prima lo Zenit


----------



## hiei87 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Si vede che l'han visto giocare...D'altra parte a Fifa è una bestia e uno poteva rimanere ingannato...


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Marzo 2013)

*Dalla Francia nuove voci su Ignazio Abate da parte del Paris Saint-Germain, il terzino legato da un contratto fino al 2014.*


----------



## Tobi (7 Marzo 2013)

20 milioni ed è vostro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2013)

Abate per Verratti


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Marzo 2013)

Abate + 7/8mil ci farei al volo. 
Verratti a centrocampo e l'anno prossimo ci divertiremmo


----------

